# Pb widget "m@radio"



## glimm (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Voila mon problème : je suis sur OS 10.4.3; j'ai téléchargé le widget "m@radio". Comme il l'est demandé j'ai également téléchargé Real Player et Window Media Player. Depus plusieurs jours je n'ai plus de son lorsque je lis des videos avec ces deux logiciels et j'ai également ce problème avec QuickTime 7.0.3. Les fichiers que je lisais parfaitement avant sont à présent muets. Et bien sûr je ne peux plus écouter "m@radio". J'ai du son normalement avec iTunes.
Merci d'avance!


----------



## glimm (17 Décembre 2005)

Problème résolu ! J'ai trouvé la réponse sur le forum voisin de Mac-Video. Dans Utilitaires il faut aller sur "configuration audio et MIDI.Puis "sortie audio". Dans le menu déroulant"format" il faut régler l'échantillonage sur 44100Hz. Et le tour est joué!. Ca ne touche que les iMac G5 et G5 Tour. Y'a un pb de suréchantillonage auquel je n'ai rien compris. L'essentiel c'est que ça marche:love:


----------

